# T-Mobile Theme engine themes on Sense 3.0 (I.E. CM7 themes)



## ChiefzReloaded

So I figured out you can DL or restore your T-Mobile theme engine themes you would typically use in ROMs like CM7 and then under settings, personalize, themes, you can choose them and they will apply and bingo, themed status bar/icons etc...Tested on my Sensation and MT4GS, both my devices are temp rooted so that may be required idk, someone can test but anyways, thought I would share... CR


----------



## shay d. life

I don't have the theme chooser and I have full root.


----------



## Deez1234

Do I need theme engine installed for this to work? Thanks in advance Chief.


----------



## morgul

ChiefzReloaded said:


> So I figured out you can DL or restore your T-Mobile theme engine themes you would typically use in ROMs like CM7 and then under settings, personalize, themes, you can choose them and they will apply and bingo, themed status bar/icons etc...Tested on my Sensation and MT4GS, both my devices are temp rooted so that may be required idk, someone can test but anyways, thought I would share... CR


I'm not sure I understood ... Are you saying T-Mobile theme engine is integrated into HTC Sensation 4G T-mobile's edition ?


----------



## johnson8cyl

I have the T-mobile version and it is not there. Not sure you can use it at all tbh. I would like to know more


----------



## shay d. life

I think we were all trolled. It's rare for someone to post something like this and not check back. :_con:


----------



## morgul

Anyway I find it's a great idea.


----------



## shel692

My Sensation does not have the theme engine. I'm sure sense would prevent installing the apk even if you pulled if from cm7. Pretty sure we all have to wait for cm7 to hit our devices to be able to use it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Deez1234

Ok. I confirmed this with him. It appears that on Sense ROM's you can install T-Mobile Theme Engine and use the CM7 themes just as you would on CM Rom's. I haven't tested this yet so if anyone can confirm it is working for them, please do post!


----------



## KMMXRACER

^^ wow! Two trolls on one post....... Neat...... Go Away


----------



## Avelnan

This is kind of a semi troll post. I'm not sure how to word this correctly but the Sensation already has the theme engine installed, but is only compatible with Sense themes. When you click personalize - skins, that opens the theme engine.

P.S. I'm just guessing this is it based on my own knowledge and experience. It may or may not be true.

Sent from my Sensation 4g using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mattes

.... Huh HTC skins(personalize) =/= "tmo" theme engine

Anyway I've been really interested in this.... But I can't imagine the theme engine Working with sense framework... Among other issues


----------



## Deez1234

@KMMXRACER Why are you even here if you have nothing productive to add? You seem to be the troll...


----------



## Deez1234

Avelnan said:


> This is kind of a semi troll post. I'm not sure how to word this correctly but the Sensation already has the theme engine installed, but is only compatible with Sense themes. When you click personalize - skins, that opens the theme engine.
> 
> P.S. I'm just guessing this is it based on my own knowledge and experience. It may or may not be true.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation 4g using RootzWiki Forums


He personally told me that he was referring to the T-Mobile theme engine that is on CM7. Not saying you are wrong but just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Avelnan

The UI in Theme Chooser seems close enough to the Skins menu in Sense 3.0.


----------

